# Any further activity for ub customers?



## Deenie (23 Apr 2018)

justcepndering if anyone has got redress/ compensation lately from ub?


----------



## Oopsy3001 (23 Apr 2018)

Deenie said:


> justcepndering if anyone has got redress/ compensation lately from ub?


Still nothing here deenie other than arrears letters


----------



## Karro77 (24 Apr 2018)

Still Waiting, mortgage account adjusted on 23/3 but no cheque or letter since


----------



## AnneB77 (24 Apr 2018)

Found out Friday that my letter was sent in February but because no one signed for it it was sent back. Sent again today and I will receive it tomorrow or Thursday. Absolutely delighted with the amount as wasn’t expecting that much.


----------



## Deenie (24 Apr 2018)

@AnneB77 ... delighted you are happy it must be a great feeling to get the end in sight. Happy spending 

@Karro77 ... that’s terrible. I presumed that once the account was adjusted it would only be a matter  of days to get letter, cheque etc. this ordeal never seems to be ending


----------



## Maggs065 (25 Apr 2018)

@AnneB77 - great news. How did you find out that they sent a letter in Feb - did you ring them? How is a person meant to sign for letter if they're at work all day? Does An Post leave any sort of message? Thanks.


----------



## AnneB77 (25 Apr 2018)

I rang a different number to the one I normally ring as I had a complaint about all of this in with them years ago and it was sent to their complaints department. It was this department who told me the letter had been sent. I don't know how I was expected to find out otherwise


----------



## Castaway (3 May 2018)

I wasn’t at home to receive my registered letter. The postman dropped a note to say I could collect it from the post office... just to bring ID along...


----------



## Karro77 (6 May 2018)

Still Waiting....


----------

